# Zesty 514 - Zugverlegung Sattelstütze



## Mr_Marco (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Zesty 514 Modell 2011 mit einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze (Command Post von Specialized).

Ich würde gerne von euch wissen (gerne auch Fotos) wie ihr den Kabelzug von der Sattelstütze bei eurem Lapierre verlegt habt? Brauche ein Paar Anregungen.

Beste Grüße & Danke
Mr_Marco


----------



## Lutsch (19. Februar 2013)

Im Zesty Thread habe ich schon mal ein Bild gezeigt wie ich es gemacht habe. Solltest du dort schnell finden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Marco (19. Februar 2013)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Im Zesty Thread habe ich schon mal ein Bild gezeigt wie ich es gemacht habe. Solltest du dort schnell finden können.



Du hast nicht zufällig den Link parat?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (20. Februar 2013)

Ich find das herrlich was manche hier für Erwartungshaltungen an den Tag legen.
Einfach fragen statt zu suchen.
Ist ja auch viel bequemer andere schaffen zu lassen.

Gruss Uwe


----------

